# George Strait Concert in Las Vegas



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

Just got back from the George Strait concert in Vegas. I was blown away with how great it was. Security was strick and the concert was fantastic. George performed non stop for about 2 1/2 hours. The opener act was Lyle Lovett. He was pretty good but George was hands down the best. If your looking for a great concert and love country western music I would highly recommend this concert. I took my bride of 41 years to " Strait to Vegas" and it was worth every penny.
After all the concerts George has performed in he still shows his appreciation to his audience. First class Texan !


----------

